# (العوسج)موسى رأى العوسج والنار فيه تتأجج!!!



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه .....
بليز عايز معلومة متكاملة عن ما هو العوسج؟
 كما ذكر فى ترنيمة يا م ر ى م 
موسى رأى العوسج........ والنار فيه تتأجج
وأغصانه تتوهج............... ما ضرته النار

بركة تسابيح كيهك تكون معاكم
آمين

*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

العوسج 

وله عدة اسماء
قصر .عوسجة..عنب الذيب.. الزعرور..

وهذه ثمرته











=====================
=================
زهر العليق وشوكه




العليق






==============
العليق زهر قبل ان يثمر

العليق شجيرة شائكة متسلقه يصل ارتفاعها إلى اربعة أمتار لها أوراق رحية الشكل ذات 3إلى 5قصوص وازهار بيضاء إلى قرنفلية وعناقيد من العنبات السوداء


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*متشكر خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص أستاذى
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم

بركة طفل المذود و أم النور تبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرا
> الرب يباركك​


*ميرسى أستاذى 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
*بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 يناير 2011)

صوره ممتازه اغلبنا ميعرفش ايه العوسج
واولهم انا


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> صوره ممتازه اغلبنا ميعرفش ايه العوسج
> واولهم انا


*ميرسى كتير تاسونى
بركةطفل المذود تكون معاكم*


----------

